# Your most enjoyable or memorable logging moment thus far is...



## KiwiBro (Apr 6, 2012)

Still wet behind the ears, mine has to be using an old but perfectly maintained 100CC husky on what was at that stage one of the biggest trees I'd ever dropped. No decomp valve, a manual oil plunger (oil tank filled with car oil), oooozed low-down torque that made you think it would break chains before stalling. Great saw, tree, outcome. Won't ever forget that day.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 6, 2012)

Retirement.


----------



## KiwiBro (Apr 6, 2012)

Most enjoyable, memorable, or both


----------



## Humptulips (Apr 6, 2012)

Gologit said:


> Retirement.



So you say but you don't seem to be trying very hard to let it happen.


----------



## Samlock (Apr 7, 2012)

I really can't talk about it, I'd definitely get banned for the rest of my life.

The second most memorable moment, more like a glimpse or a window of time that I'll never forget, took place 4 years ago. It was a landscaping gig, I was thinning the south side of a moraine. It was spring, late April - early May. I climbed up to the top for a refill. Very warm weather it was and I was pouring sweat. I noticed that my belt lying on the ground was attracting small bright blue butterflies. Sweat butterflies, they've got a taste for the minerals. Quite a common species of the pine forests. It was just that I had never seen so many of them on a single spot. My belt was soon covered with the blue wings. I sat down and stayed still. The butterflies landed on me and sucked my sweat. They seemed to love it. I saw more of them coming out of the woods. Within 10 minutes I had a full living blue jacket. That was surreal - butterfly logger - a psychedelic trip!

I sat there until the sweat dried and the butterflies returned to the woods.

That was my hippie moment, I guess.


----------



## carym2a (Apr 10, 2012)

KiwiBro said:


> Still wet behind the ears, mine has to be using an old but perfectly maintained 100CC husky on what was at that stage one of the biggest trees I'd ever dropped. No decomp valve, a manual oil plunger (oil tank filled with car oil), oooozed low-down torque that made you think it would break chains before stalling. Great saw, tree, outcome. Won't ever forget that day.



Sounds like the old 2100CD I have, good old saw, just dont set it down on a hill running, LOL

Cary


----------



## Rounder (Apr 11, 2012)

View attachment 233207

View attachment 233208

View attachment 233214

View attachment 233205


Most memorable part is just getting to go and see places that most people never will.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 11, 2012)

Humptulips said:


> So you say but you don't seem to be trying very hard to let it happen.



I _am_ trying. I really am. But when the phone rings and it's a real juicy job for good money, it's hard to say no. I _do_ say no quite a bit and I pass on more work to other guys than I take for myself. And that makes me semi retired. :msp_wink:


----------



## carym2a (Apr 12, 2012)

I was 11 or 12 years old leveling and packing down fill with a D-3 , that my dad was pushing down to me with his D-7 

Cary


----------



## tramp bushler (Apr 12, 2012)

Hard to sort out the most enjoyed . Most memorable experience . When I had to leave my partner in the brush with his legs splinted so I vould go get help . He wouldn't let me pack him out . 

The 1st day I beat 300$ bushlin . 

The 1st tree I topped .


----------



## madhatte (Apr 12, 2012)

Falling hazard trees inside the fence this winter was pretty memorable for sure. I dropped one big DF growing right next to a HQ-type building while a clerk inside watched out the window with an envious look in his eyes. I thought to myself, "yeah, I'd want to be me right now, too!"


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 12, 2012)

There were so many, some were proud moments, some were filled with dismay or terror, some ended at the ER.
I want some new moments.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 12, 2012)

Yup, more moments please.


----------



## 056 kid (Apr 13, 2012)

My largest hardwood, a low forked red oak that according to the forester, " had to be layed just right" in order for it not to separate the forks. I could tell by his tone that he was sure that it could not be done, hah, whatever. I had good long ground to lay the forks flat, it was easy pezy. . . I don't know what his thinking was telling me that mess, knowing that it would have to be ripped at the mill,(oversize). Seems like it would have been easier to power rip it. The forks graded better than the first run anyways. I thought that was kind of funny. .


----------



## C SAW 090 (May 3, 2012)

The day I paid cash for my first skidder, twas a big day for me. I didnt stop grining for a week.


----------



## nhlogga (May 3, 2012)

I am a 3rd generation in this way of life. It was about 10 years before my dad and I got to work together. I was working for a logging co during the week and running my own skidder on weekends. My dad wanted some extra cash so I told him come on up. We worked together every weekend the whole winter. One day he said he nvere thought he would see the day he would be working with me now he's working for me. That was 3 or 4 years ago. My skidder is sitting with the motor half pulled out and has been since that winter my dad and I worked together. The other moment was when I went to visit my grandfather and he handed me a piece of paper ans said "I cant do this anymore. It's yours now." I looked and it was a bill of sale for my Clark 664. People try to buy that skidder or tell me I should just get rid of it. No way. My grampa gave me that skidder and if I have my way it will run again and will be buried with me.


----------



## redprospector (May 4, 2012)

Most memorable?
That would be realizing I was still alive as my sight was coming back, while I was trying to crawl out from under the Doug Fir that had hit me dead center of my MacT.

Andy


----------



## ShaneLogs (May 4, 2012)

My most memorable part of logging was, One day I was out cutting dead falls and soft woods for a snowmobile club and I felled the tree and the top broke and a widow maker fell and hit both shoulders. Nearly killed me. I soon realized hard hats are a good thing.


----------



## slowp (May 5, 2012)

The look on the crews' faces when I would beat them to the logging job at 0 dark thirty in the morning. A look of shock, then smiles.


----------



## tramp bushler (May 5, 2012)

nhlogga said:


> I am a 3rd generation in this way of life. It was about 10 years before my dad and I got to work together. I was working for a logging co during the week and running my own skidder on weekends. My dad wanted some extra cash so I told him come on up. We worked together every weekend the whole winter. One day he said he nvere thought he would see the day he would be working with me now he's working for me. That was 3 or 4 years ago. My skidder is sitting with the motor half pulled out and has been since that winter my dad and I worked together. The other moment was when I went to visit my grandfather and he handed me a piece of paper ans said "I cant do this anymore. It's yours now." I looked and it was a bill of sale for my Clark 664. People try to buy that skidder or tell me I should just get rid of it. No way. My grampa gave me that skidder and if I have my way it will run again and will be buried with me.



NH . Whats down , engine , 53 Detroit ?


----------



## nhlogga (May 5, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> NH . Whats down , engine , 53 Detroit ?



Yep. 353N. Blower gears stripped out. Rotors bent. Put a reman blower on and moved machine 50' and blower gears stripped out again. Now I gotta find out why. May just get a used 353 and put it in so I can atleast move ot around. Skidder also needs brakes and cradle pins and other stuff that I cant think of at the moment. If I were to win the lottery the 353 would disappear and either a john deere or deutz would go in.


----------



## Samlock (May 8, 2012)

Happened today. Maybe not the most memorable moment, but the best compliment I've ever had.

My job this week is to cut the trees on the banks of a small pond, area is just about an acre. It's not an natural pond but an old gravel pit, which has been dug below the water table - now they want to fill it again in order to protect the groundwater supply. An environmentalist-strictly regulated-blah-blah project. Extra virgin quality bar oil required and so on.

Well, this morning an inspector of the state environment department showed up to present the job and to give instructions. Trees are small - 30 something years old - but the banks are quite steep and they are hanging nicely above the pond. The inspector wanted to know how am I going to keep the timber out of the water. Dropping them in is a big no-no.

I said to him that I have few tricks. In case they won't work, I have my old swimmer's diploma somewhere.

The inspector gave me a funny eye. I'm as dirty as anyone working in this business. He said. "No, _you_ are most certainly not going to swim in there, okay? We don't want the water contaminated, do we?"


----------



## tramp bushler (May 8, 2012)

nhlogga said:


> Yep. 353N. Blower gears stripped out. Rotors bent. Put a reman blower on and moved machine 50' and blower gears stripped out again. Now I gotta find out why. May just get a used 353 and put it in so I can atleast move ot around. Skidder also needs brakes and cradle pins and other stuff that I cant think of at the moment. If I were to win the lottery the 353 would disappear and either a john deere or deutz would go in.



I got a good running take out 353 from a tarmac gen set for 300$ last spring had a new starter on it . I think all I need is a variable speed govenor . Is yours turboed or just super charged ?


----------



## Metals406 (May 8, 2012)

My most memorable moment on a side, was being cast out over the tree tops by the yarder. I felt like a worm on the end of a pole.

Highly illegal and dangerous. . . Also highly fun and about the biggest rush you can get.

I think I dented the skyline with my fingers though.


----------



## tramp bushler (May 8, 2012)

How did that happen ???


----------



## Metals406 (May 8, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> How did that happen ???



On purpose. 

I just typed out the story, and the website ate it. . . I don't want to type it all again. LOL


----------



## plasticweld (May 8, 2012)

I have always enjoyed logging and working outdoors. I grew up in the suburbs and never knew that you could ever make a living doing things like farming and logging. I thought college and a suit and tie where in my future and it scared the crap out of me. Anyone moment nope. Cashing large checks and actually making a good living at what I enjoy. It does not happen all that often but when it does it makes me feel ten feet tall


----------



## nhlogga (May 8, 2012)

tramp bushler said:


> I got a good running take out 353 from a tarmac gen set for 300$ last spring had a new starter on it . I think all I need is a variable speed govenor . Is yours turboed or just super charged ?



No turbo on my engine.


----------



## mile9socounty (May 9, 2012)

Watching my uncle top a OG Fir, then walk out of his flip line. He hung upside down for a good 20 minutes before he righted himself. He also had the only climbing gear on site.


----------



## KYLogger (May 9, 2012)

I don't know about MOST memorable but pretty cool just the same. Tonight I had just finished felling in a nice bunch of oaks (open, really pretty stand) and it was right at dusk dark, I shut the saw down sat on a big white oak log and was just plain enjoying myself when two big gobblers across the cliffs started in on "dueling gobbling" they went back and forth for probably ten minutes, to top it off two or three whippoorwills started chiming in. Made for quite the symphony.......I said to myself "Self, does it get any better than this?" There are very few things I would rather be doing than being in the woods.

Tom-


----------

